# 2013 Cruze Trunk Release



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Is this common as i think it may not be. When i open the trunk with the key fob, it opens but the trunk lid does not come up. So i have to walk over and yank it up to open. I have seen where people open it with the keyfob and the trunk lid opens at least half way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It's supposed to pop open, but mine doesn't sometimes, and sometimes it has to be helped.






Something to address with a dealer visit, I suppose.

Check your battery voltage - mine seems to "kick" it up a lot more with a well-charged battery and I've been having issues with low voltage without long trips on the stock battery.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

Ya mine doesnt even do that. mine just opens and hangs at the bottom, have to go there and yank it to finish opening


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine pops up like the video. I saw somewhere on the forum before how you could tighten the spring and make it come all the way up.


----------



## verborad (Jun 17, 2013)

well playing it with a little bit i figured it out. I was just pushing the release button once. What actually needs to be done is when i hold the button down for a few seconds it will release to about half way.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

verborad said:


> well playing it with a little bit i figured it out. I was just pushing the release button once. What actually needs to be done is when i hold the button down for a few seconds it will release to about half way.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm...

Now I want to go experiment.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I know on the legacy, the neon, and the Mazda 6 the trunk would be weighted down by the oem spoiler. The legacy doesn't even show any visible sign or warning light that the trunk is even open till I hit a bump hard enough. I doubt the RS/Eco lip weigh enough to play a great enough factor. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Delete


----------

